# Competition Time!!!! Guess The Weight..



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, heres a new competition









What is the combined weight of these Seiko divers on their solid link bracelets?









The answers to be given in grams and the closest estimate by Saturday 28th January 10.00am wins the prize









The competiton doesnt start untill *18.00* hrs this evening to give the dayworkers a chance.









Also you can enter as many times as you like but only* 1 entry per hour *









There is a secondary prize if you can estimate the combined age of the watches in *months* according to the Seiko production date calculator









Good luck!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Prize 1: Steel cased Caravelle on a steel bracelet,


















(It looks loads better in the flesh, the dark bit is a reflection)

Prize 2 : plated Caravelle on a leather strap


















Both watches are good runners


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wouldn't know where to start on the weight, what's a gram?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was bored at work today so switched the sat nav to French, sexy voice but everything was in metres / kilometres!

The American one is worse "Make a left after 500 feet"









Give me good old english imperial any day!

1st guess will be 14 ounces Jase!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You need to read the rules again Paul









I will on this occasion accept your guess of 397g


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello Jason,

My best guess for the combined weight is 370g

Dave


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

higher! lower!

er... howsabout 724 grams


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

740g


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I reckon I was way under with my first guess solid links weigh a fair bit so I'll go for 666 grammes.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I go for 850g


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Higher! Higher!

You'll get nothing for a pair, not in this game!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As for the age thingy i reckon your 6105 is 30 years old at least I've no idea of the others ages say 3 years each I'll call it a round 40 years in total


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So thats 480 months then Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

700g


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

877g


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

1020g I reckon.

D.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

345G


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's over a kilo or 2lb 3oz in real weight!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay second guess 625g


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

705g If i'm allowed to enter.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You can enter Roy but doesnt mean you can win


----------



## Jussi (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi,

My guess is... 808g and 540 months


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

my guess is 715g


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You can enter Roy but doesnt mean you can win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to win.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

693g

43yrs

fingers crossed.......

Toby


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

846g 422 Months


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm going to say 700g


----------



## bughammer (Feb 10, 2005)

My guess is 640 g and 449 months.

Kevin


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

769g

No _gentleman_ would speculate on a watch's AGE.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

706g ???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some good guesses so far, Paulus, yours is the same guess as Mrcrowley so you need to guess again


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ok, heres a new competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"885 grams"


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Surely, it would be more precise with a set of Scales Jason
















I can send you a set, and you could weigh the bunch and tell me first











threean2 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, heres a new competition
> ...


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I've only just noticed the Sherman tank track attached to the prospex.

What's 2 1/2 tonnes in grams?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Some good guesses so far, Paulus, yours is the same guess as Mrcrowley so you need to guess again


Bugger so it is - ok how about 702g then (or has that been taken too?)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

901g

bowie


----------



## Jussi (Nov 23, 2004)

Gotta give second guess: 911g and 501 months.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Second guess, 895g


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

710


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Second guess: 677g and 512 months...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The votes are in and have been counted and verified:

The weight was 707g so Andy100 is the winner







Well done mate







Only 1g out







PM me your address

The age was 467 months so PG was closest, I know your address









Thanks for entering


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

707g & 467 months....am I too late? Can I get maybe the strap?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

What!? All that metal and only 707g.

I don't believe it!























The Tuna strap must be aluminium


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Wow..I was really close with my 715g guess







Congratulation Andy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congrats to Andy and Paul for winning









Well done Jason for the competition









I did think about having a go but I`ve got enough watches as it is


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I weighed my rlt 11 and my accutron which both have solid bracelets and they came to about 300g so I doubled it and added a bit to get 666 so I didn't add quite enough. I didn't estimate enough for jasons extra girth and therefor extra links I guess.









The age thing was educated as I found his post dating the 6105 to feb 75 and then had a stab at guessing the age of the other 3 and I knew they wern't too old still I added a bit too much though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I didn't estimate enough for jasons extra girth


They all say that afterwards


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chees Jason,

I look forward to receiving the watch in question!


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Well done Andy and Paul









Thanks Jason









I'll get it next time


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> The votes are in and have been counted and verified:
> 
> The weight was 707g so Andy100 is the winner
> 
> ...


Received my prize in the post today. Looks even better in the flesh than in the pic.

Thanks Jason!


----------

